# forced out of tracker in 2006 when remortgaging



## lilly09 (27 Mar 2012)

We had a tracker until Feb 2006. We had to remortgage and were told we could not get tracker again and had to go variable. We did go variable and then had to go fixed. Our mortgage repayments have now doubled and the bank manager has told us we cannot go back to tracker even though they were still being issued after we had remortgaged in 2006. The manager was unable to explain why. Does anyone know if we have any rights to dispute this and regain the tracker or what should we do?


----------



## wbbs (28 Mar 2012)

Different banks had different product offerings, not all options applied to all mortgages, maybe for some reason remortgages were not able to avail of trackers?   It is only with hindsight that trackers are now so valuable, back in 2006 not everyone went for them, some opted for variable and some for fixed.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Mar 2012)

Hi Lilly

I don't think you were "forced off" a tracker.

You were on a tracker and you could have remained on it if you wished.

However, you wanted to remortgage. You were not forced to remortgage. You chose to remortgage. The lender gave you a choice - stay as you are on a tracker or remortgage with a new product. You chose the remortgage. 

It's similar to people who want to move house now. They have a tracker and can keep the tracker as long as they stay in their house. But if they choose to sell the house, they have to repay the mortgage. They must negotiate a new mortgage on new terms. They don't have a right to carry the tracker to a new property.

Anyway, as it was in February 2006, you have missed the 6 year deadline for complaining to the Ombudsman.


----------

